# Looking for a boarder



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

go to www.newhorse.com maybe you can post a add there, are you any where near potstown (sp) or lawrence? isn't state line tack or dover saddlery near there where you can post in there shops?, you can also post some thing like " looking for companoin horse for my horse at my place" on www.freecycle.com there are ways to go around it, i can't remember if there any tack shops in the state line between maine and n.h (haven't been back to our beach house in kennebunk beach in years) but if there is one are where near portsmith (n.h) that would be a great place to also post


----------

